# Jackson, MI sub available



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Looking for sub work in and around Jackson, Michigan. Available any time. 2010 chev 3/4 ton with new 810 power plow. Email [email protected]


----------



## wseal (Oct 22, 2008)

If you still have the availability to take on work, call us at 517-745-1390. We could put you on our back up list if one of our trucks has a issue. Thanks


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

bump to the top


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

Still Looking...


----------



## EPM (Oct 27, 2010)

bump to the top, still looking for someone.


----------

